# Can't always disarm Viper 5901. HELP



## armadda1 (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a 2003 Toyota Celica GT that had a factory keyless entry w/ alarm in it. I recently bought the Viper 5901 and had it professionally installed by Best Buy. The remote start works great, and until last night, the keyless entry/alarm worked well.

The battery was at 50% (2 bars) and I was far away from home. I decided to leave my keys in the car, and just take the remote (we were air softing, and I didn't want to be all noisy with my keys). I armed the system, and went in. When I came back out 2 hours later, the 2 way remote refused to disarm the system. I would hit disarm, the link icon in the top left would come on, and then I would get an error message. I tried this 10 times, tried to re arm the system a couple times, put the remote right on the recieve in my front window in case my batterys were more dead than I thought, and still nothing. In a fury, I hit my passenger window, and set my alarm off. During the 3 second chirping delay, it let me disarm the system. I WILL NEVER LEAVE MY KEYS IN THE CAR AND JUST TAKE THE REMOTE ONLY AGAIN.

Also, sometimes my disarm button doesn't respond at all. 

1. Has anyone else had this problem where the remote refuses to arm/disarm the system and you just get an error tone?

1.5. Could this be a problem with the remote being defective?

2. Is there a solution?

3. The system is less than a month old, will Viper send me a replacement remote under my warranty (they are 300 new, and I really dont want to pay 300 for a new remote for a less than a month old system)

4. Should I take it to Best Buy and demand they recheck the installation/could a poor install be the cause of the intermittent issues?

Any help would be appreciated. I am charging the remote all the way right now, in case it was just lower than it realized on power.

PS. the night I was locked out, it wasn't that the remote wasn't transmitting, it beeped when I hit the button, looked like it was trying to disarm, but it gave me an error tone, as if I was to far away.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sometimes the remote's battery is not seated correctly in the remote causing it to sometimes work and some not to work. From what you said happened i assume this is the case, usually opening the remote up and cleaning the contacts adjusting them is all that is needed to fix the problem.

You should go back as the system is not that old if the remote/battery is dieing than they should replace it. You paid good money and it is not working right!!! Demand one or the other a working system or your money back!!!
I advise anybody not to go to best buy for this very reason, as they do not care if the system works but only that they get the money. Why DEI still lets them carry there products is probably a numbers thing, they sell a lot of them. GOOGLE Viper and best buy see what comes up.............


----------



## armadda1 (Oct 31, 2009)

A quick update, I called Viper, they said no one (as far as the guy on the phone knows of, and he'd been doing this a while) has called them with this issue before, and that if it does it again, the remote is probably bad. Well last night, the remote start would recognize it was started. So I think I shall be returning to Best Buy, and getting it exchanged. >.< Grr...


----------



## mporettim (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a similar problem actually, just not as bad as that. Usually if it doesn't work the first try it will work the second. Or sometimes it will take several seconds to lock the doors when I'm right next to it. And then sometimes it will work instantly from really far away. 

Its just really inconsistent but hasn't bothered me enough to do anything about it. 

Most of the time it works the way it should though


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

viper.....notorious for problems after the install, keep your receipts handy.


----------

